# Erfahrungsbericht Lowrance LMS 480 M DF



## a1er (21. Juni 2006)

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr mit meinem neuen X 136 DF große Probleme hatte (vermutlich defekt, zurückgegeben) war ich dieses Jahr gespannt, wie sich mein neues LMS 480 M DF am Romsdalfjord bewährt. Ich hatte als Seekarte die neue NauticPath Nordeuropa eingelegt. 
Meine Erfahrungen:
1. nach etwas Probieren mit den Einstellungen (deutsche Menüführung) kam ich am 2. Tag blind klar. Die gedruckte Bedienungsanleitung ist zwar in deutsch, betrifft aber ein anderes Modell und hat Stand 2003. Die geänderten Anschlüsse der neuen Modelle sind beispielsweise nicht berücksichtigt. Der Warnhinweis liegt in englisch bei.
2. Das GPS findet superschnell die Position (teilweise unter 10 Sekunden). Ich hatte schon Erfahrungen mit 2 Handgeräten.
Durch die Kombination von Seekarte mit Position und Echolot läßt es sich super navigieren und die gesuchten Stellen sind schnell angesteuert. Das spart langes Suchen mit dem Echolot.
3. Mit der richtigen Frequenzeinstellung kam ich dieses Jahr auch über tiefen Bereichen zu der gewünschten Anzeige (getestet bis 376 m).
4. Die Echolotanzeige steigt bei schneller Fahrt und starkem Wellengang gelegentlich aus. Vor dem Angeln ist dann ein Neustart erfordelich.
5. Der Stromverbrauch ist erfreulich gering (deshalb habe ich auf ein Farbecholot verzichtet). Ein 7,2 Ah-Akku (gebraucht 8,- € von Polmin) reichte für 2 Tage (jeweils 8-12 Stunden) angeln.
6. Das Display läßt sich auch bei Sonneneinstralung und Dämmerung (beleuchtet) prima ablesen.
War also rundum zufrieden.
a1er


----------



## Jirko (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Lowrance LMS 480 M DF*

...besten dank für deinen kleinen bericht zum 480er LMS a1er #6


----------

